# Whining like crazy on walks



## Danipants (Feb 20, 2014)

So recently the weather here has finally permitted that we can take Pike on walks. Well we've done it for about a week now just around the block not even 20 minutes and man does he whine! He whines the entire time we are walking. I've ignored it and tried positive reinforcement seeming excited and fun but he just isn't having it. He'll stop whining once were almost home but that's it. It makes walks very un-fun for me and it sounds like him. I'm not sure what to do or if it will pass eventually so any help would be greatly appreciated. I've tried treats too but he seems uninterested.
Also he's almost 12 weeks now.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Have you tried draining his energy with games of fetch or tug before you exit the house?


----------



## Danipants (Feb 20, 2014)

I have actually, today we played some tug before we ventured out to enjoy the sun and to no avail. We played in the snow and he's fine in the yard where he goes potty but anywhere else it's like it's torture.. I'm wondering if he's just scared? But we've been doing it pretty consistently for a while now so I was hoping the whining would quit, but every time is like it's new to him.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> I've tried treats


A treat is a reward. What you are rewarding him for?

Many people want their new dog to be a copy of their previous dog, or, at least, to match their own idea what a civilized dog should like. This disposition is very wrong and can damage a positive foundation you should lay for your puppy. Wait identifying his whining as something negative. Your dog speaks to you, and he indicates at the objects by whining, he could be just too excited about a big open world he is not afraid of. What he wants to tell you? Try to read it by listening to different intonations in his voice. Some passing people he wants to sniff, some dogs to play with, some places to search more closely. He will get used to be in a new environments (depends how often you take him to new places) and will whine only at the objects he is really excited at. What you should do - you should direct his alert. Train him to play ball and retrieve it first. Train him to find a hidden ball. Train him to find a hidden ball on a tree and indicate it with whining. Train him to find the ball in association with a particular smell and indicate it with whining. You never know, you may end up recovering clandestine burials and become a famous handler of a cadaver dog owing to his whining.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

The whining is telling you something?? Have you tried taking him some place new for a walk? Maybe it's a form of separation anxiety from the house? Maybe a long road trip in the car, with potty breaks in different places?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

if it is not pleasurable then it becomes a forced march.

Maybe you went too far when the dog was feeling off or exhausted and the dog didn't enjoy it , now anticipates the same and complains.

take the dog out , cut back , even if it is only up and down a few paces. Big fuss when out , stop and give the dog a chance to look around , then return. No fuss or excitement coming home or being home . Matter of factly give the dog some down time in the crate . That way you don't have a "trail horse running home to the stables !! " Extend distance with time.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Sometimes they do haven an anxiety type feeling when leaving their home - they love coming home.

Walking is essential, not only for physical exercise but also for brain exercise (all those smells), so if he is showing anxiety about leaving home, being so young now is a good time to try and get him to trust leaving because you will always return home.

Maybe start with baby steps, go for 10 minutes then return home, slowly increase your time.

You could also use distraction whilst walking, eg gently kick a soccer ball in front of you so that his focus is on that and then when you get home you could give him some off lead ball play in the backyard as a reward. (Make this soccer ball special - he only get it when you go for a walk and gets to play with it at the end of your walk - put it away otherwise)


----------



## Danipants (Feb 20, 2014)

What is the strangest to me is that he goes places with me and my boyfriend all the time and never seems to have a problem (such as friends homes, relatives homes) it seems to be just on walks that he gets upset. He plays in the snow and sometimes stays outside for a while before he wants to come back in so I am hesitant to assume that its the snow making his paws cold (which was my original assumption). 

I saw that one person posted that she would give treats during the walk and make it fun and positive which I have tried but he is so uninterested in. I contacted the breeder and he said that he might just be excited but it doesn't seem like that to me. Any time he wants to sniff I stop immediately and let him explore but that occasion is rare. At the moment theres not much to look at either because of the tall snow drifts lining the streets. 

I am just worried because people I talk to say they've never had that problem, so now I'm thinking something is wrong and he'll never enjoy walks (I know, exaggerating but its a fear!).

I tried dragging a stick along with us (because he loves them) but he was distracted for maybe a minute before the whining continued. It was to the point that my boyfriend even said "How can you deal with this every time?" And I said I try to ignore it and positively praise when he quiets down but it just starts again.
Another reason I am so worried is because we camp and hike a lot and would bring him with us when he is older so I want him to be used to walking and exploring and hopefully enjoy those things ): . 

I have thought of going somewhere away from home so at some point he can lessen his interest in getting home and maybe explore a little more. 
The whole walk is about 10 minutes (like someone mentioned) so it's definitely nothing heavy. I will try the suggestion of bringing a ball to kick around and see if that helps him play while we walk and maybe cut the walk even shorter. 

Thank you all for your replies by the way! I appreciate the support


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hi , Danipants , what would happen if you (in a safe spot) dropped the lead and ran ahead ? Bet the dog would start jogging to catch up with you . The increase in motion relaxes you and the dog . Let him catch up , tickle , praise , bolt out of there repeating the burst of energy . After a few times when he is in forward motion mode take up the lead and continue . Praise praise - keep him mind-active and surprised . You may catch him off guard by walking backwards . That will teach him.

The one thing I definitely would not do is this "Any time he wants to sniff I stop immediately and let him explore "

The dog is on YOUR walk , you are giving the direction . You are not going on his WALK . This stop and sniff and mark every fence post or bush are really really difficult to change and are frustrating for the handler . This shows the dog is not connected to you. You and he are in different zones.

One thing I see a lot of is people walking the dog and yacking on the cell phone . Another disconnect .


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Our boy did the same thing when he was younger. Turned out it was a combination of home separation and a little fear. We would just persevere thru it. We took him for walks everywhere ( up street, parks, etc) and once we got home we would then praise him. They figure things out pretty quick. He realized nothing was gonna hurt him and we always end up back at home. Long story short but now if I even head for the door he's ready to go.


----------



## Danipants (Feb 20, 2014)

That's makes me feel better that someone else went through the same thing. That's what worried me most is it seemed like no one else had this problem... You'd think he would automatically love walks! Fun and adventure and new things to see! He's so curious all the time you'd think it would be perfect. Today was a really bad day ): he started howling at the top of his lungs, whining and carrying on like mad. It's so discouraging... It ruined our moods for this wonderfully warm day ): I just want him to enjoy it... I will move forward not stopping to let him explore if that's what you think is best. We just carried on while he whined and then came home. We are frustrated for sure, hoping for the best.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

are you having the dog walk away from his home?

If you were to pop him in the car and take him to a new place , start your walk from there . 

I would crate him in the car . 

Put in crate . Drive. Arrive . Take out for walk -- 3 to 5 minutes. 
Put him back in - (I would carry him) . Walk away from the crate and the car . Let him be by himself for 10 minutes or so. Come back to the car . Hey fella hows it going want to come for that walk .

Do that a few times and he will look forward to joining you (hopefully).

When you get back home , leave him in the vehicle and crate so that there is not this rush to home -- 

what do you think of that?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

The basics of dealing with a dog with "issues" are time and patience!  Yep it sounds like you got a raw deal you have a dog with an issue. Now you have to figure out how to solve it??

There have been a few good suggestions on here if you tried them? Doing the same thing over and over and going..." well yeah he stills sucks" is pointless. When he goes for a walk is his focus on "you" or the environment? Does he pay any attention to "you" at all? 

Go back to basics, sit, stay, down and recall. If he knows it already, doesn't matter, let him do what he knows if that's the case and give better treats. 

You have to teach him that he is safe with you no matter where he is build a better bond. Just go back to basics.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Mine does the same thing except he jump up on my legs scratching and crying as if he wants me to pick him up... He gets nervous with loud noices to.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Danipants said:


> That's makes me feel better that someone else went through the same thing. That's what worried me most is it seemed like no one else had this problem... You'd think he would automatically love walks! Fun and adventure and new things to see! He's so curious all the time you'd think it would be perfect. Today was a really bad day ): he started howling at the top of his lungs, whining and carrying on like mad. It's so discouraging... It ruined our moods for this wonderfully warm day ): I just want him to enjoy it... I will move forward not stopping to let him explore if that's what you think is best. We just carried on while he whined and then came home. We are frustrated for sure, hoping for the best.


You have to work with your dog, you can't just drag him along or keep doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result!

If that's what you're doing? Your reinforcing a learned behaviour! Basically, if you keep doing what you're doing..that is how your training your dog to behave!

You take your time and learn to adapt new training to your dog and you can turn the dog you have into the dog you want!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My pup cried on his first few walks as well.. He was 13 weeks when we started walking him. I checked his paws when I got home and noticed they were bleeding a little. His pads are not tough enough to handle the sidewalk yet. I have been modifying are walk and staying on the grass.. Might want to check his pads, he might be telling you it hurts..


----------



## Danipants (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess I'm not sure how I should be approaching this then? If just making him walk isn't what I should do what should I do otherwise? I'm afraid if I try baby steps like leaving and going down the street a few feet and coming back it will teach him that when he whines he gets to go home. He whines as soon as we leave driveway. I've tried guiding him with treats like my vet suggested but again, he wasn't too interested. I tried distracting him with a toy the last time around but it didn't get his attention much at all. I've thought maybe his feet hurt until he started doing it right outside the driveway. I suppose it's still a possibility it just would seem strange to effect him right away. I don't have to drag him really he'll walk fine he just whines the entire time. What's discouraging is everyone even my vet is saying that's really strange ): I've asked quite a few people if they've dealt with it and no one is able to say they have. Although it's nice that a couple people here have faced this in some way. 

I sound like a hopeless case! I hope this doesn't come off like whining myself I'm just so discouraged. We start puppy classes the 22nd but too be honest I'm afraid I'll be kicked out because of his howling and crying. I've never done a puppy class before so I'm not sure what their policy is although it did say overly unruly dogs will be asked to leave. I'm a worry wart this is my first puppy (although not my first dog) so all of this is new to me. Sometimes I feel like I'm messing him up or something; for instance we had him extremely well house trained , he went to the door every time, then all the sudden he pooped in the floor this morning no warning! First time in weeks. ): buh!!!! 
Agin, I apologize if I missed anyone's reply or sound whiny I don't mean to! And I really appreciate all the replies. I think I'm just super overwhelmed.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

A 20 minute walk might be a bit long for a 12 week old pup? Maybe it's just too far and he's tired?


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Do they salt your street in the Winter? Those chemicals can bother their feet even if he is just walking in the snow along the side of the road. That snow will have calcium chloride and sodium. One bad experience and there you go, probably more so with young paws.
Another thing you might try is to have someone leave the house first without the puppy knowing it and go up ahead out of sight. Once you start your walk have that person walk toward your pup in the whinnying zone. Maybe the surprise of meeting one of the pack will override the problem.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Danipants said:


> First time in weeks. ): buh!!!!
> Agin, I apologize if I missed anyone's reply or sound whiny I don't mean to! And I really appreciate all the replies. I think I'm just super overwhelmed.


You have to slow down and relax! Getting stressed is not going to help you or your dog.

Now we know your not dragging him down the street!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I meant to put in my post, my pup wasn't crazy about leaving the house either when I first got her. She'd go out to potty, and then would try to run back tot he house. I think they feel safer/more secure in the home. She outgrew it, so don't worry so much!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Pike might just be one of the more vocal GSDs, but you'll find this out for sure when he's a little older


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I think we all pretty much agree that this should not be happening but before you go throw him into puppy school which "might" make things worst?

You could try and reach out to a certified behaviorist for an Eval. I did it myself with my first dog (Dominate Male) and found it very helpful.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

My pup did this and I really had to encourage him when walking AWAY from home. He is also very vocal, so back then everyone in a 3mile radius could hear when he was unhappy.

He was fine when driven away and walked somewhere else. 

He was probably 4-5 months old before he really enjoyed walking away from home and exploring.

I personally wouldn't get too worried just yet. My guy is just fine these days.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Danipants (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey all!
So I thought I would give you an update on the walking situation.
I would like to say that I had a successful (almost) whine free walk on Thursday! My solution was favorite squeak toy, and NEW treats (blue buffalo puppy bits) I walked and when he stopped and hesitated I bent down and lured him with these new smellier treats to get him to walk on his own. I also squeaked his stuffy carrot and would toss it ahead and he would chase it and carry it while we walked. The next best thing was I roped my boyfriends parents older dog to go with us. She walks off leash but I think having her there comforted him and he kinda followed her lead sniffing where she sniffed and kinda keeping pace with her. Although I had tried toys before I think that having something that his his favorite you helped a ton. Also I switched from a harness to a collar and I think that made him less uncomfortable, or at least seemed to help. He walked kinda strange on a harness. Also, although some of you might not like this; I let him play and chew on his leash a little. I pulled it out one day and he ran into his crate so I didn't want him to fear the leash at all and I honestly think it helped to have him roll around with it. He doesn't chew at it while we walk so that hasn't become a problem yet. And he doesn't get it all the time just that day he showed fear I let him mess around with it and I honestly think it helped. It's a little early to say full success, but I might have found my answer! Also as far as puppy classes go I can't back out I paid a deposit ): I wouldn't get it back. I think it will be a good bonding experience and help me understand how to work with him at this age better. Also I'll be going there for obedience and agility so if like to feel out the place with him. 

One last thing too was being over exaggerated in how much fun it is to walk.i did get excited before but maybe not enough to convince him. I look like a nut case to the neighbors but whatever man my puppy is happy haha. I do a lot of "OOOOH what's this!!?" And grab a stick and fling it and he enjoys that a lot. I think it helps distract and he's excited because I'm excited haha. 

Thank you all for your suggestions and help! Sorry I went MIA been busy for spring break! 
Ps it's not 20 minutes, more like 15 max but it's very slow and I keep an eye on him for signs of being tired. 
We are not walking much now because he comes to work with me and plays with small groups of dogs a lot of the time so I don't want to over do his exercise. However I will come back and update when we venture out on a leash again!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

That's great, I'm glad things are working out.

Sometimes little one just need a bit of extra encouragement


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Danipants said:


> Hey all!
> So I thought I would give you an update on the walking situation.
> I would like to say that I had a successful (almost) whine free walk on Thursday! My solution was favorite squeak toy, and NEW treats (blue buffalo puppy bits) I walked and when he stopped and hesitated I bent down and lured him with these new smellier treats to get him to walk on his own. I also squeaked his stuffy carrot and would toss it ahead and he would chase it and carry it while we walked. The next best thing was I roped my boyfriends parents older dog to go with us. She walks off leash but I think having her there comforted him and he kinda followed her lead sniffing where she sniffed and kinda keeping pace with her. Although I had tried toys before I think that having something that his his favorite you helped a ton. Also I switched from a harness to a collar and I think that made him less uncomfortable, or at least seemed to help. He walked kinda strange on a harness. Also, although some of you might not like this; I let him play and chew on his leash a little. I pulled it out one day and he ran into his crate so I didn't want him to fear the leash at all and I honestly think it helped to have him roll around with it. He doesn't chew at it while we walk so that hasn't become a problem yet. And he doesn't get it all the time just that day he showed fear I let him mess around with it and I honestly think it helped. It's a little early to say full success, but I might have found my answer! Also as far as puppy classes go I can't back out I paid a deposit ): I wouldn't get it back. I think it will be a good bonding experience and help me understand how to work with him at this age better. Also I'll be going there for obedience and agility so if like to feel out the place with him.
> 
> ...


Now "that" is rethinking what your doing and trying something different! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Danipants said:


> I guess I'm not sure how I should be approaching this then? If just making him walk isn't what I should do what should I do otherwise? I'm afraid if I try baby steps like leaving and going down the street a few feet and coming back it will teach him that when he whines he gets to go home. He whines as soon as we leave driveway. I've tried guiding him with treats like my vet suggested but again, he wasn't too interested. I tried distracting him with a toy the last time around but it didn't get his attention much at all. I've thought maybe his feet hurt until he started doing it right outside the driveway. I suppose it's still a possibility it just would seem strange to effect him right away. I don't have to drag him really he'll walk fine he just whines the entire time. What's discouraging is everyone even my vet is saying that's really strange ): I've asked quite a few people if they've dealt with it and no one is able to say they have. Although it's nice that a couple people here have faced this in some way.
> 
> I sound like a hopeless case! I hope this doesn't come off like whining myself I'm just so discouraged. We start puppy classes the 22nd but too be honest I'm afraid I'll be kicked out because of his howling and crying. I've never done a puppy class before so I'm not sure what their policy is although it did say overly unruly dogs will be asked to leave. I'm a worry wart this is my first puppy (although not my first dog) so all of this is new to me. Sometimes I feel like I'm messing him up or something; for instance we had him extremely well house trained , he went to the door every time, then all the sudden he pooped in the floor this morning no warning! First time in weeks. ): buh!!!!
> Agin, I apologize if I missed anyone's reply or sound whiny I don't mean to! And I really appreciate all the replies. I think I'm just super overwhelmed.


My male is now 6 months old. I started walking him from the get go....Very short to start with. He acted this way for a brief time. It's a big world and everything is new to him....Don't praise him when he starts whining or acting skittish...Don't force anything either....Keep it short....It will get better as he gets older.....He is still a baby....Bane loves his walks now......Took him a little time to get acquainted with everything new.


----------

